# GMM ripshift is installed. DAMN!!!



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I just finished (with two of my friends) installing the shifter. Man, what a difference. I freakin love it. I am not sure what everyone is talking about it being louder though. I installed the black dust cover and the sound boot back with no problems and no shifting issue. Sound wise I can barely tell the difference. and no rattle. Of cours my friends are perfectionists so they helped me to a terrific job. All I can say is if you have an M6 do yourself a favor and get the GMM. If you know someone close to you that has one, drive it once and you will get it. WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!arty:


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Have you done the Royal Purple Syncromax swap? I'm waiting for my GMM shifter and did the fluid swap today. I cannot believe how much better the tranny shifts. It's like a different car. I'm actually thinking of not installing the GMM now. I don't think I need it.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I've done both and trust me, it's worth it.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

k1200lt said:


> Have you done the Royal Purple Syncromax swap? I'm waiting for my GMM shifter and did the fluid swap today. I cannot believe how much better the tranny shifts. It's like a different car. I'm actually thinking of not installing the GMM now. I don't think I need it.


Hey, on vacation next week and thinking about doing the fluid swap. Can someone tell me what's entailed and/or maybe give me a quick run-through of the process? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Where can I get one ???? Hello, someone hook me up with a link where I can get the gmm ripshifter....


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Haven't done the GMM yet but have done the Royal Purple. I had a lube place do it, only charged $10.00. What a bargain! when I get home I plan to get the shifter. Getting harder to get into R, plus mising 3rd every once in a while sucks.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Dragon 32 said:


> Where can I get one ???? Hello, someone hook me up with a link where I can get the gmm ripshifter....


 I noticed you dont have a response, so I thought I'd tell you to google it and see if you find a site.:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Speed Inc. sells them.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JHP in Oz has less wait than Speed Inc.

Mine should be here within the next couple of days.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Groucho said:


> JHP in Oz has less wait than Speed Inc.
> 
> Mine should be here within the next couple of days.


Groucho---where are you getting yours installed? Is there any reputable places here in town?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

rippinbyu said:


> Groucho---where are you getting yours installed? Is there any reputable places here in town?


Cruzer's Rod & Custom on Rosedale did a fine / cheap job at reattaching my ****ing B&M when it liberated itself from the tranny housing.

When I get it replaced, however, I figure that I might as well replace the clutch as well...with the tranny dropped it would almost be a free install to have the GMM mounted at the same time!


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Cruzer's Rod & Custom on Rosedale did a fine / cheap job at reattaching my ****ing B&M when it liberated itself from the tranny housing.
> 
> When I get it replaced, however, I figure that I might as well replace the clutch as well...with the tranny dropped it would almost be a free install to have the GMM mounted at the same time!


Thanks man! I've seen that place. Will go there when i get mine.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I installed mine this weekend as well. HUGE freaking difference!! I love it.
Those of you thinking about doing this, you will not regret it!! It's not that hard either, I did mine by myself in about 3 hours without a lift.

BTW, I don't have any issues with noise or rattles either.
:cheers


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*RipShifter Link*

w w w .jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-short-shift.php


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

I ordered my GMM Ripshifter from Speed inc on Sunday...we'll see how long it takes to get here. $299 with free shipping...can't wait to install it...the anticipation is killing me :willy: 

Should I do the Royal Purple swap when I'm installing it? How involved is the fluid swap?


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

so for the "royal purple swap" you guys are putting in "Royal Purple Synchromax® Manual Transmission Fluid"?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I Stall Automatics said:


> so for the "royal purple swap" you guys are putting in "Royal Purple Synchromax® Manual Transmission Fluid"?


Yup.

Great stuff.


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

GMM Rip shifter source: www.jhp.com.au/


----------

